# Can I take clexane(heparin)& pregnacare together?



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

I have just heard that these should not be taken together as pregnacare contains Vit K which can cause blood clotting so should'nt be mixed with heparin, I was just wondering if it contains alot of Vit K? as I took both on my last cycle and was wondering why i wasn't adviced by my clinic if its a real no no?

What can I take instead of pregnacare, other than just folic acid?

Any advice that you were given or have also heard would be much appreciated?

Thank you,  

Poppins x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Poppins

I took Pregnacare for years and then Mr Steer prescribed me baby aspirin for all the time and then clexane during treatment...I mentioned Pregnacare having vitamin K but he said such small amount would be ok.  However, a few months ago I decided to change my prenatal supplement (through own choice as had been on Pregnacare since 3mths before we started ttc !!)

I now take Santogen Prenatal which doesn't contain vitamin K...if you're concerned then perhaps change to this 

Wishing you loads of luck hun  
Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Natasha!  

Thank you, thats interesting, just might do that for extra peace of mind! 

GOOD LUCK, and see you over here very soon!   

Poppins x


----------

